# How to use your wealth to your advantage?



## raystar66 (Jun 21, 2022)

20 years old here with a net worth close to 1.3m. I have a big advantage over every other guy but i just don't know how to use it. What would you be doing to take advantage? Buying a nice car. expensive jewelry and designer clothes? Flexing it on IG?


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 21, 2022)

raystar66 said:


> 20 years old here with a net worth close to 1.3m. I have a big advantage over every other guy but i just don't know how to use it. What would you be doing to take advantage? Buying a nice car. expensive jewelry and designer clothes? Flexing it on IG?


Id get surgery to become atleast 6 PSL then LL surgery if not atleast 6'1"

everything else barely matters compared to those

Then I'd make sure to find a way to get a steady income with the remaining money

or get a property then get a job


----------



## jaw_is_law (Jun 21, 2022)

well if you dont know what to do with your money then idk burn it


----------



## Sigmamale (Jun 21, 2022)

Buy a super car, this won't help much to get laid but is a good cope. Travel when you can. Spend money on all the best looksmaxes, surgery, expensive skin care treatments, supplements, roids and hair loss drugs, the possibilities are endless. I would say prioritize clothes and accessories after you have already bought this other stuff.


----------



## Hueless (Jun 21, 2022)

Buy guns and go ER


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Jun 21, 2022)

any advice other than traveling like me is cope 

Argentina tomorrow, Mongolia the week after, and idk where after that.


----------



## raystar66 (Jun 21, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> Id get surgery to become atleast 6 PSL then LL surgery if not atleast 6'1"
> 
> everything else barely matters compared to those
> 
> ...


Im borderline 6 foot, LL surgery to grow an inch worth it? How am i gonna explain to my friends and family that I grew an inch at my age?


----------



## raystar66 (Jun 21, 2022)

jaw_is_law said:


> well if you dont know what to do with your money then idk burn it


I definitely know how to manage it, this thread is about using it to my advantage


----------



## Hueless (Jun 21, 2022)

raystar66 said:


> Im borderline 6 foot, LL surgery to grow an inch worth it? How am i gonna explain to my friends and family that I grew an inch at my age?


Tell them you fixed your posture


----------



## jaw_is_law (Jun 21, 2022)

raystar66 said:


> I definitely know how to manage it, this thread is about using it to my advantage


you can save it or you can spend it, its that simple.


----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)

Where would you get 1.3 mil from jfl at this larper


----------



## raystar66 (Jun 21, 2022)

Bitch said:


> Where would you get 1.3 mil from jfl at this larper


Founded a crypto venture capital, though dont expect to make any money anytime soon lol


----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)

raystar66 said:


> Founded a crypto venture capital, though dont expect to make any money anytime soon lol


Are you saying you’re one of those crypto ponzi/rug pull scammers?


----------



## raystar66 (Jun 21, 2022)

Bitch said:


> Are you saying you’re one of those crypto ponzi/rug pull scammers?


Google search Venture capital bud so you get an idea


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 21, 2022)

raystar66 said:


> Im borderline 6 foot, LL surgery to grow an inch worth it? How am i gonna explain to my friends and family that I grew an inch at my age?


No at 6 feet you eaither LL to 6'3"

Or stay where your at. Either decission makes sence.

Face is more important at that height.


----------



## Prince charming (Jun 21, 2022)

raystar66 said:


> 20 years old here with a net worth close to 1.3m. I have a big advantage over every other guy but i just don't know how to use it. What would you be doing to take advantage? Buying a nice car. expensive jewelry and designer clothes? Flexing it on IG?


Money maxxing tips?


----------



## Sal (Jun 21, 2022)

What a retarded thread


----------



## raystar66 (Jun 21, 2022)

Prince charming said:


> Money maxxing tips?


Don't buy courses
Fake it till you make it, dont hang around with bums and try your best to develop a network and become friends with successful entrepreneurs by faking success to join their circle and then leverage them to gain as much knowledge as possible. This is personally what I did lol


----------



## raystar66 (Jun 21, 2022)

Sal said:


> What a retarded thread


Probably because you cant relate lmao


----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)

raystar66 said:


> Don't buy courses
> Fake it till you make it, dont hang around with bums and try your best to develop a network and become friends with successful entrepreneurs by faking success to join their circle and then leverage them to gain as much knowledge as possible. This is personally what I did lol


Thoughts on investing in NFTs? Any tips?


----------



## raystar66 (Jun 21, 2022)

Bitch said:


> Thoughts on investing in NFTs? Any tips?


NFTs plummeted as expected, 99% of them wont be worth shit. I am not an expert on NFTs but the ones that will survive are the ones like crypto punks and apes. If your looking to scale into crypto, now is a good time. Though I advise to scale in very slowly over the next 2 years. Quantitative tightening is expected to end like in 2024 so we probs get a macro bottom mid 2024 imo.


----------



## Prince charming (Jun 21, 2022)

raystar66 said:


> Don't buy courses
> Fake it till you make it, dont hang around with bums and try your best to develop a network and become friends with successful entrepreneurs by faking success to join their circle and then leverage them to gain as much knowledge as possible. This is personally what I did lol


Can I pm you I’m tryna build a network


----------



## freshpeppermint (Jun 22, 2022)

You can use your money by buying a party house and throwing parties. Setup a nice Instagram page where it's clear your throwing parties, you are traveling, and going to fun events.

You can try to hire a few people who try to promote the event and try to increase your status. You can even pay people to manage your social profiles and find and message women. 

I have also noticed that having fame/clout and hanging around famous people can also help you get with women, if you notice Salim from the NELK channel, seems to get some good success with women.
(Do all this after looksmaxxing of course.)


----------



## raystar66 (Jun 22, 2022)

freshpeppermint said:


> You can use your money by buying a party house and throwing parties. Setup a nice Instagram page where it's clear your throwing parties, you are traveling, and going to fun events.
> 
> You can try to hire a few people who try to promote the event and try to increase your status. You can even pay people to manage your social profiles and find and message women.
> 
> ...


Solid adivce, i have thought of the idea ofthrowing parties like Dan blizerian and the way he does it but thats definitely money draining and 1.3M aint enough to throw huge parties but can definitely still pull it off. Just wont be as crazy. How should I go about having fame/clout and hanging with famous people though? You think throwing parties would be enough to get clout? I could maybe pay some famous local rappers here to rap at my parties.


----------



## freshpeppermint (Jun 22, 2022)

raystar66 said:


> Solid adivce, i have thought of the idea ofthrowing parties like Dan blizerian and the way he does it but thats definitely money draining and 1.3M aint enough to throw huge parties but can definitely still pull it off. Just wont be as crazy. How should I go about having fame/clout and hanging with famous people though? You think throwing parties would be enough to get clout? I could maybe pay some famous local rappers here to rap at my parties.


So my friend's friend basically has been with a TON of women. His parents are rich so, he doesn't seem to be very ambitious, all he does/focuses on is trying to get with and sleep with women as his main goal/job. He basically throws parties in his house and is extremely social. So throwing parties and being extremely social will put you at a HUGE advantage already. (Keep in mind he is good-looking but, not extremely good-looking.)

With clout, you can do a few routes. Firstly, you could go the route of growing a personal brand and monetizing through it but, I don't think you would be down to do a very specific career just for women. But look at personal brands like Tai Lopez, Andrew Tate, Logan/Jake Paul, David Dobrik, NELK, and Bradley Martin. (If this is the case, you could also always open a model photography agency, this way you have greater exposure to attractive women than your average guy.)

The other route is growing your Instagram account by paying for it as well as posting super interesting things on it.

I never thought of the paying famous local rappers' idea, that sounds like a solid idea. It's all about creating leverage, setups, and networks. You could do this and potentially be invited to the parties/concerts that these local rappers go to. I wouldn't stop at rappers, you could also try local bands and standup comedians.


----------



## Harold O'brien (Jun 22, 2022)

raystar66 said:


> Founded a crypto venture capital, though dont expect to make any money anytime soon lol


What did you invest in, where did you get starting capital from?


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Jun 22, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> Id get surgery to become atleast 6 PSL then LL surgery if not atleast 6'1"
> 
> everything else barely matters compared to those
> 
> ...


biggest flex is being attractive


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Jun 22, 2022)

raystar66 said:


> Im borderline 6 foot, LL surgery to grow an inch worth it? How am i gonna explain to my friends and family that I grew an inch at my age?


just get to 6'2-6'3 jfl 
not worth an inch


----------



## Bitch (Jun 22, 2022)

raystar66 said:


> Solid adivce, i have thought of the idea ofthrowing parties like Dan blizerian and the way he does it but thats definitely money draining and 1.3M aint enough to throw huge parties but can definitely still pull it off. Just wont be as crazy. How should I go about having fame/clout and hanging with famous people though? You think throwing parties would be enough to get clout? I could maybe pay some famous local rappers here to rap at my parties.


Buy bitches like Dan Bilzerian and pose with them in front of rented villas, yachts and jets. That works great for IG clout. Rappers can also be a nice statusmaxx if they show up to one of your parties. Make sure to take selfies with them or ask other people to take pics of you hanging out with them


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Jun 22, 2022)

Bitch said:


> Buy bitches like Dan Bilzerian and pose with them in front of rented villas, yachts and jets. That works great for IG clout. Rappers can also be a nice statusmaxx if they show up to one of your parties. Make sure to take selfies with them or ask other people to take pics of you hanging out with them


that would be cool asf but nigga would run out of money fast


----------



## LMSMaxxer (Jun 22, 2022)

Surgerymaxx to at least HTN and then go enjoy life via traveling, food, escorts, etc.


----------



## Bitch (Jun 22, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> that would be cool asf but nigga would run out of money fast


Yeah it's extremely easy to burn a lot of money fast this way, especially in places like LA... I think he should rather just buy real estate and a nice 200k $ car at this point


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Jun 22, 2022)

Bitch said:


> Yeah it's extremely easy to burn a lot of money fast this way, especially in places like LA... I think he should rather just buy real estate and a nice 200k $ car at this point


this sounds exactly like the kind of shit to happen at LA

Any car ideas can't think of something better than bmw series 8 that isn't a million dollar sports car


----------



## Bitch (Jun 22, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> this sounds exactly like the kind of shit to happen at LA
> 
> Any car ideas can't think of something better than bmw series 8 that isn't a million dollar sports car


This Ferrari looks cool imo. It's a bit old but still very modern looking. 8k miles is also nothing.







But if you want a brand new sports car I'd say Corvette Stingrays are pretty cheap, 110k brand new I think. Depends on what type of car you want.


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Jun 22, 2022)

Bitch said:


> This Ferrari looks cool imo. It's a bit old but still very modern looking. 8k miles is also nothing.
> 
> View attachment 1745632
> 
> ...


that Ferrari and G class are cool as fuck


----------



## Asocial (Jun 22, 2022)

With 1.3 m (USD?) you are barely a middle class man. You can afford looksmax surgeries, but only if really useful for you, fashionmax (included a few decent watches), travelmax.

If you wish to buy a sportscar, choose a timeless model (or even a vintage one, such as a 1980's Porsche 911 or Mercedes SL, I would avoid older cars because they haven't air conditioner, automatic transmission, etc.), so that you won't have to change it in future. In theory you might keep it for your whole life, if you have also a spare car for every day life. Otherwise, a Porsche Cayman can be more than enough, and remember that when graphene batteries will be mass-produced electric cars will finally overcome ICE cars, therefore making present-day sportscars obsolete. This because even the cheapest electric car has an acceleration which is better than most supercars.

But the real thing that money can buy is a *good education*: since you are 20 I assume you have already started university, and I do hope you have chosen a STEM course in top tier university. If you haven't, you can still change and you should do it ASAP. If your family has a business, choose a university course which can be useful for it and after your degree spend some years in a different firm, but in the same field of your family's one, so that you will learn the job without the embarass of being scolded by your relatives in front of the employees and you will learn some techniques and people different than those already known by your family business.

With the incumbent stagflation your 1.3 millions will not let you live a upper class life, just a few years at best. And, finally, never let foids think that you can be a betabuxer.


----------



## raystar66 (Jun 22, 2022)

Bitch said:


> This Ferrari looks cool imo. It's a bit old but still very modern looking. 8k miles is also nothing.
> 
> View attachment 1745632
> 
> ...


Currently I don't have my full license but a sports car is definitely an idea once i get my full license. Ferraris are too powerful so they are restricted with my current license. I was thinking of getting an Mercedes A250, has really nice interior with the ambient lightning. Then once I get my full license I was thinking maybe the new Mercedes C class.


----------



## raystar66 (Jun 22, 2022)

Asocial said:


> With 1.3 m (USD?) you are barely a middle class man. You can afford looksmax surgeries, but only if really useful for you, fashionmax (included a few decent watches), travelmax.
> 
> If you wish to buy a sportscar, choose a timeless model (or even a vintage one, such as a 1980's Porsche 911 or Mercedes SL, I would avoid older cars because they haven't air conditioner, automatic transmission, etc.), so that you won't have to change it in future. In theory you might keep it for your whole life, if you have also a spare car for every day life. Otherwise, a Porsche Cayman can be more than enough, and remember that when graphene batteries will be mass-produced electric cars will finally overcome ICE cars, therefore making present-day sportscars obsolete. This because even the cheapest electric car has an acceleration which is better than most supercars.
> 
> ...


Yes 1.3M USD. Though I have the access to make 6 figures every year once the property market has its bull cycle again. I have an edge over others when it comes to property development. I am probably in the top 0.5% for my age in terms of networth, definitely not middle class. I have no liabilities at the moment. For the car, I am planning to claim it under my business but the cap is 75k though I can still get a decent car for that amount. If I move states to Queensland I can claim a sports/exotic car under my business. Currently majoring in finance for a bachelor of commerce degree at a very mid university. I had no time to study as i was always working on my own business. I am on my last year now(3rd year). Pretty sure we have seen peak inflation too, I can easily beat inflation so that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## raystar66 (Jun 22, 2022)

Harold O'brien said:


> What did you invest in, where did you get starting capital from?


I started with $700 in July 2017, flipped it to $300k by May 2018 with the ICO bubble. Cashed out at basically the top(got pretty lucky). I reentered crypto in like 2021 March and decided to put 20k in, invested into early-stage projects and flipped it for 1m.


----------



## Harold O'brien (Jun 22, 2022)

raystar66 said:


> I started with $700 in July 2017, flipped it to $300k by May 2018 with the ICO bubble. Cashed out at basically the top(got pretty lucky). I reentered crypto in like 2021 March and decided to put 20k in, invested into early-stage projects and flipped it for 1m.


yes but what specifically


----------



## raystar66 (Jun 22, 2022)

Harold O'brien said:


> yes but what specifically


My big winners were Star Atlas, Kalao and Gamefi to name a few.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 22, 2022)

Harold O'brien said:


> yes but what specifically


you say you're so smart but want people to spoonfeed you business ideas. go figure it out yourself bud.


----------



## Harold O'brien (Jun 22, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> you say you're so smart but want people to spoonfeed you business ideas. go figure it out yourself bud.


spoonfeed me what, old shitcoins that have already pumped?

I'm larp screening, something you never pass


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 22, 2022)

Harold O'brien said:


> spoonfeed me what, old shitcoins that have already pumped?
> 
> I'm larp screening, something you never pass


lol idgaf if i pass. ur a dunning kruger rotting on here while i get checks. trying to pry in my business cuz ur bumass dont believe anyone does anything except for jerk off 3x a day to hentai like u.


----------



## Asocial (Jun 23, 2022)

raystar66 said:


> Yes 1.3M USD. Though I have the access to make 6 figures every year once the property market has its bull cycle again. I have an edge over others when it comes to property development. I am probably in the top 0.5% for my age in terms of networth, definitely not middle class. I have no liabilities at the moment. For the car, I am planning to claim it under my business but the cap is 75k though I can still get a decent car for that amount. If I move states to Queensland I can claim a sports/exotic car under my business. Currently majoring in finance for a bachelor of commerce degree at a very mid university. I had no time to study as i was always working on my own business. I am on my last year now(3rd year). Pretty sure we have seen peak inflation too, I can easily beat inflation so that shouldn't be a problem.


Thank you for your explanation. Given your age I had assumed that you had got this money by inheritance and not through your own investments. Anyway, what places you in the top centile is not your wealth, which, I repeat, is not that high, but your income.
The problem is that your income has not been based upon your job skills, but upon your exceptional investment skills. But be very careful, because "past performance is not indicative of future results" and, in general, I have seen too many people very skilled in a field then get overconfident and think that they were good in any other asset class, which was not the case.
I still suggest you to invest in your education, maybe chosing a top tier university for your master. After all, investment is not that time consuming (unless you are doing obsessive day-trading, but it is not your case) and thus you can study at the same time.
Good luck!


----------



## Gerardwayfan (Jun 23, 2022)

20 yo 1.3m XD and posts on lookmax


----------



## CristianT (Jun 23, 2022)

I would trade all your money to have everyday IOI. This is the best feeling you can have. Constant validation for you being handsome. If you dont have that than go for surgeries, you dont need LL for sure. 

I like to help poor people, especially kids. In your place I would travel a bit and help the poor people.Thats also a very nice feeling and it changes your perspective upon life.


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Jun 23, 2022)

Spend most of the money on passive income or get any high active income job that you like doing it
Then invest the rest on healthymaxxing and lookxmaxing once you get that, you are free to get bitches, have fun at parties, travelmaxxing, etc just enjoy life


----------



## raystar66 (Jun 23, 2022)

Asocial said:


> Thank you for your explanation. Given your age I had assumed that you had got this money by inheritance and not through your own investments. Anyway, what places you in the top centile is not your wealth, which, I repeat, is not that high, but your income.
> The problem is that your income has not been based upon your job skills, but upon your exceptional investment skills. But be very careful, because "past performance is not indicative of future results" and, in general, I have seen too many people very skilled in a field then get overconfident and think that they were good in any other asset class, which was not the case.
> I still suggest you to invest in your education, maybe chosing a top tier university for your master. After all, investment is not that time consuming (unless you are doing obsessive day-trading, but it is not your case) and thus you can study at the same time.
> Good luck!


Yeah bro i hear you, i am definitely not going to fall into that trap where i let arrogance affect my financials. Problem is, I dont think I even want to have a job. I feel like I would suck at it and i strive when working for myself. I am surrounded by many successful entrepreneurs with networth of 8-9 figures so I feel like Ill always have an opportunity to make some good money. Then again, in a bear market i wont be making a penny off any of my edges so thats a shame. Though Ill have the advantage in buying cheap assets with the cash i got lined up in the recession we will get.


----------



## FootLongDong (Jun 25, 2022)

Proof of didn’t happen


----------



## stewiegriffin (Jun 25, 2022)

I don’t get how u just started a venture capital businesss with no degree and made a million dollars JFL.

I wave slave everyday at a top 3 financial firm and make like $70k a year 😂


----------



## Deleted member 19551 (Jun 25, 2022)

stewiegriffin said:


> I don’t get how u just started a venture capital businesss with no degree and made a million dollars JFL.
> 
> I wave slave everyday at a top 3 financial firm and make like $70k a year 😂


because he's larping, like 95% of the forum

pics or didn't happen remains top tier law


----------



## raystar66 (Jun 25, 2022)

GypsyEyes said:


> because he's larping, like 95% of the forum
> 
> pics or didn't happen remains top tier law


Want to place a bet with the mod being an escrow?


----------



## alriodai (Jun 25, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> Id get surgery to become atleast 6 PSL then LL surgery if not atleast 6'1"
> 
> everything else barely matters compared to those
> 
> ...


Why do every person on this forum think they have the base to be 6 PSL with surgery?
You will be a 5 PSL at maximum if not botched surgeries


----------



## raystar66 (Jun 25, 2022)

stewiegriffin said:


> I don’t get how u just started a venture capital businesss with no degree and made a million dollars JFL.
> 
> I wave slave everyday at a top 3 financial firm and make like $70k a year 😂


The main asset a venture capital can provide in crypto is literally their network. We are connected to many top tier influencers, launchpads, centralized exchanges, market makers etc. I am lucky that I gathered a really good network in the space from 2017, friends with some fund managers like Travis Kling and previous fund owner Murad and some other VC founders.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jun 25, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Why do every person on this forum think they have the base to be 6 PSL with surgery?
> You will be a 5 PSL at maximum if not botched surgeries


I have the base


----------



## alriodai (Jun 25, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I have the base


Yeah I know you do but you were GL from the start
Some niggas here look like Dev and think they can be 6 PSL through surgeries


----------



## raystar66 (Jun 25, 2022)

I


alriodai said:


> Why do every person on this forum think they have the base to be 6 PSL with surgery?
> You will be a 5 PSL at maximum if not botched sur


I dont really buy into the whole PSL scale.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jun 25, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Yeah I know you do but you were GL from the start
> Some niggas here look like Dev and think they can be 6 PSL through surgeries


Yes tbh. I mean for uggos their best bet is just to do the most drastic surgeries. Its over from the start so at least go all in. Sometimes it works out. But jfl at 6 psl btw, its top tier model. Even i who was 5 psl prior to ascension more or less, may not reach it. 

I don’t see anyone at 6 psl irl. Bare 1 guy in ages


----------



## alriodai (Jun 25, 2022)

raystar66 said:


> I
> 
> I dont really buy into the whole PSL scale.


it is autism indeed
all you need is sex appeal to be gl and slay


----------



## raystar66 (Jun 25, 2022)

alriodai said:


> it is autism indeed
> all you need is sex appeal to be gl and slay


Ive got a thread of myself in the ratings section. I give myself a 6-7 accounting for height and frame. I dont see any obvious hardmaxes I can do atm.


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Jun 25, 2022)

Asocial said:


> With the incumbent stagflation your 1.3 millions will not let you live a upper class life, just a few years at best. And, finally, never let foids think that you can be a betabuxer.


define upper class life jfl


----------



## Asocial (Jun 25, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> define upper class life jfl


I was referring to expensive cars, watches (there are watches that, alone, cost more than 1 million USD), travels in luxury hotels, luxury restaurants, tailor-made or fashion clothes, etc. I am pretty sure that you can see how 1.3 million will end quickly, unless you have a high income. In general, lifestyle should be more dictated by income than by net worth (even though, of course, you should not waste your income if you haven't a high net worth yet).


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Jun 25, 2022)

Asocial said:


> I was referring to expensive cars, watches (there are watches that, alone, cost more than 1 million USD), travels in luxury hotels, luxury restaurants, tailor-made or fashion clothes, etc.


you'll burn that money quickly on rolls royces and closets full of 10k suits, but you can still easily buy an s class mercedes and designer clothes.


Asocial said:


> I am pretty sure that you can see how 1.3 million will end quickly, unless you have a high income. In general, lifestyle should be more dictated by income than by net worth (even though, of course, you should not waste your income if you haven't a high net worth yet).


agreed


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 25, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Why do every person on this forum think they have the base to be 6 PSL with surgery?
> You will be a 5 PSL at maximum if not botched surgeries


Base is a bullshit concept with that much money aslong as you are willing to risk it. Cause you can litteraly get OBO and everything. 

Also a lot of people on this forum can assend past 5psl and have allready done so.

Don't forget. This is chads.ord


----------

